# Aspirin Solution for 1 week old goat



## RU_anthrogirl (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a small bottle baby (6-7lbs) who is a week old. She is the much smaller twin. Found her at the bottom of the "kid pile" in the barn on one of our coldest days. She was half frozen. Not an enthusiastic eater now, but MUCH better than a week ago. Her back legs are quite stiff and knees are swollen. I'd like to give her aspirin diluted in warm water which would then be added to her bottle of milk. I know I should use the 81mg pill, crush it to dust, and add it to water. My questions are: How much water? What is the aspirin solution to milk ratio? How often do I give it?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Any chance you could get Banamine? 1/2 cc injected IM might be better than aspirin. But, aspirin (325 mg tablet) is 1 tablet per 10# body weight. It is an incredibly high dosage as goats metabolize stuff very quickly.
*NOTE: *that aspirin dosage is for an adult goat with a functioning rumen. I do not know if it is the same for a baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Banamine is 1cc per 100 lbs so you would give .06cc. You would want a 1cc syringe.


----------



## RU_anthrogirl (Mar 25, 2018)

I found 81mg chewable aspirin at CVS. I cut it down into 1/8ths, put it on the back of her tongue, and she swallowed it. I immediately followed it with her warm bottle and am giving it 12hrs apart. Hopefully, I will see an improvement come tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

RU_anthrogirl said:


> I found 81mg chewable aspirin at CVS. I cut it down into 1/8ths, put it on the back of her tongue, and she swallowed it. I immediately followed it with her warm bottle and am giving it 12hrs apart. Hopefully, I will see an improvement come tomorrow.


How is she doing? I am surprised its helping unless you give 2 of them


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My question is for the experienced people here, not the OP. How will aspirin help stiff legs and swollen joints in a baby? My first suspect would be Joint Ill, for which aspirin is not a treatment that I have read about.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With joint ill, it won't help that much, no.


----------



## RU_anthrogirl (Mar 25, 2018)

Since we're not entirely sure why she has mobility problems, I wanted to cover the basics. As aspirin is an effective anti-inflammatory drug and as Baby had stiff joints and swollen knees it felt like a logical treatment. She is taking a bottle much more easily now, and latch is generally not a problem. She is still not an enthusiastic eater. Every few feedings she will wag her tail in excitement and drink the whole bottle (16oz), but most times its a struggle to get her to take 8oz. I tried to give her a dose of the DurVet Selenium & Vitamin E paste, but (this being my first time using a graduated tube) we wound up wearing more than she ingested. Today she was perky, and even tried to frolic! I don't know if it's her spine, pelvis, or legs, but something is definitely awry. Net up, VET.


----------

